# Squeaky wheel....and it wont stop!!!!!!!



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I've tried vegie oil and they lick it off. I've used soap but it doesn't last more than 2 days. HELP!!!!!! It keeps me awake at night and it's just plain anoying!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!! I don't know what to use that isn't going to hurt them.... 

HELP!!!!!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Olive oil is the best. Vegetable oil dries extremely quickly, usually needing to be re-applied after only a day.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

They just lick it off.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

What if you used olive oil, but put some bitter apple or vinegar on top of it or around it? Something that doesn't taste good...


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Mine lick it off some too, but stop after a while. Maybe your ratties are bored/hungry?


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

[align=center]My wheel was squeaky, too.
But then my mom used spray-on silicone.
Now it doesn't squeak at all.  [/align]


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

This might be silly, but get a new wheel? They are usually inexpensive from what I've noticed.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Olive Oil and Vegie Oil? I have Never Heard of that Before.

Try Vasiline. It works wonders and mine dont lick it off.
I put it on one time and I never need to do it again. 
(Figured that out with hamster wheels.)


----------



## splinter (Jul 22, 2007)

If it's a wire wheel, I'd just get a new one. Even the 'New Improved Rat Wheel' got Splinter's tail stuck. I just got a Wodent Wheel for super cheap at a petco sales basket and it doesn't squeak at all.

For the old metal one, I used an olive oil/vinegar mixture. Did wonders on the wheel, and tasted great on my salad!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

splinter said:


> For the old metal one, I used an olive oil/vinegar mixture. Did wonders on the wheel, and tasted great on my salad!


That's the problem! ANYTHING that tastes good they lick off!



Night said:


> Mine lick it off some too, but stop after a while. Maybe your ratties are bored/hungry?


No they allways have food and they run on the wheel/play with each other if they're "bored".



Whiskers said:


> My wheel was squeaky, too. But then my mom used spray-on silicone. Now it doesn't squeak at all.


Where'd she get it?



Lesath said:


> This might be silly, but get a new wheel? They are usually inexpensive from what I've noticed.


I would but the wheel is built in as part of the cage.


----------



## splinter (Jul 22, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> splinter said:
> 
> 
> > For the old metal one, I used an olive oil/vinegar mixture. Did wonders on the wheel, and tasted great on my salad!
> ...



Rat HATE the taste of vinegar, so it works. Habanero pepper sauce also works great mixed with olive oil. Make sure to use extra virgin olive oil...it's heavier than the lighter versions


----------



## Whiskers (Jun 29, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> Whiskers said:
> 
> 
> > My wheel was squeaky, too. But then my mom used spray-on silicone. Now it doesn't squeak at all.
> ...


[align=center]She says you can get it at Home Depot, Lowe's, or Ace Hardware.[/align]


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I used Pam baking spray which would last for a while, but not forever.

Now I have a Wodent Wheel though and have not noticed any squeaking at all. I don't think it will ever squeak since it's a plastic wheel, so I highly recommend it.


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Vasiline....


----------



## sneakers88 (Jul 24, 2007)

What i did for my mouses wheel is i took it out and but some grease on it...I let it sit,then i washed the remaining off.I put it back onto the cage it it made a bog difference


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a comfort wheel (curse those warping things!), and it sort of squeaks sometimes. I used Pam cooking spray also, but Betty wanted to lick it off/chew on the wheel, so first I tried Tabasco sauce, she LOVED it. So then I used the 'No Bite' stuff my sister has for her nails and Betty doesn't chew on it any more. Though to be honest, I'm not sure exactly how safe it is. I was just desperate to get her to stop and not have to take out her wheel.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I do have some concerns over using anything that you yourself wouldn't eat (Vaseline, grease). I worry that they won't realize they shouldn't eat it and then they will. But I suppose it's worked out fine so far for everyone?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I know what you mean.


----------



## mislis787 (Apr 25, 2007)

I dn't know if anyone's mentioned this yet, but vaseline worked wonders on mine. It lasted forever and they didn't lick it off, I imagine it didn't taste too good so they left it alone. I put it right on the metal part the wheel attaches to, wiggle the wheel around a little bit to get in in there good, and it stopped squeaking.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll try that.


----------

